# Wind Generators for RVs



## 91441 (May 1, 2005)

They're bigger than most wind generators, offering 4, 5 and 6 foot blades and they put out power. Check out our feedback at eBay (for kckclass)...support, support, support! From purchase through fine tuning your electrical hook ups, we have answers to your wind generator questions; even a class on carving your own blade and building from scratch. Look up kckclass at eBay and let me know if you have any questions. Thank you


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I think that wind turbines do generate the electric but at a cost .... they can be noisy. A friend had one on their 5th wheel ... he had to take it down after a couple of nights without sleep - even the warden in a house nearby heard the noise! 8O (it was a loud humming sound)

He is currently investigating quieter turbines but they all give off some decibels! 

Leigh


----------



## 91441 (May 1, 2005)

you are totally right MOST wind generators do give off noise, even ours do at 50-65 knots. the rest of the time there is a slight (very quiet) hiss that is nothing like those small blades that go grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr for hours on end... sailors and rv'ers alike hate those little devils and the WindGenZen models do NOT sound like that and we offer a 100% satisfaction guarantee. I have one on a mizzen mast (aluminum) and she's spinning right now (I'm online! hey!) and I can hear a slight whisper from 20 feet away but I stuck the stainless into 2 inch nylon clear/meshed tubing and drilled the mounting screws THRU that with rubber backing washers so there's no 'mast hum' as in zero, nada, zip and the blades don't make any more noise than the wind in the rigging...they were designed by a NASA phycisist with contributions from a high speed turbine blade designer...I like em!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

How many RVs have mizzen masts ??? 8O


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*whirly things*

yep i like em, too! before we got our scout, when we were still looking went down to peace haven, (really cheap 3 course meal in pub close by yummy!) and talked to a couple of people who had them, they were parked in a field right on the sea front, and the whirly things were SPINNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnING!!! I want one! we have a solar panel, jenny, safari, but not a whirly (to be truthful-cos i hadn't seen em for a while-i had forgotten that i wanted one 8O ) but the peeps we saw were real impressed with em, and they weren't huge things, so are they worth having, seeings as we live in a blowy kinda place??? :roll: 8) :lol:

hmm mizzen mast nautical rv, have you got wheels and sails?? or are you a PIRATE!! YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 91441 (May 1, 2005)

I be a pirate matey! ALL RV's have a mizzen mast...in fact there's room for four of em ... one in each corner!

There's a diagram at http://eduhosting.org/classes/windgens/wgs7f.jpg and if you use the nylon the way I did vibration is zapped and it insulates against stainless and aluminum corrosion (if you're rig is alum).

check out the auction at eBay or get a quote for a 4, 5 or 6 ft blade and generator...you'll look at your weak solar panel system in 'a new light' after you try one for awhile...


----------

